# Réseau indisponible



## Nelty (28 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

On m'a récemment offert un iPad 64 Go Wifi + 3G, un beau petit bijou ! J'en suis très content.
Il a été acheté "nu", c'est-à-dire sans forfait quelconque. Je ne sais pas si les iPads peuvent être simlocké à la manière des téléphones, mais en tout cas il ne l'est pas (à ma connaissance).
La semaine dernière, j'ai essayé de mettre la carte sim de mon père dedans : cela marchait très bien. Aujourd'hui, j'ai essayé de mettre la carte sim de mon téléphone portable, je rentre le code pin dans l'iPad et... rien, ça reste sur "Réseau indisp.".

Je suis assez perplexe sachant qu'avec la carte de mon père, cela marchait parfaitement bien. 

Une idée ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (28 Janvier 2012)

Tu as un forfaits data avec cette carte sim? Quel type de forfait?


----------



## Nelty (28 Janvier 2012)

C'est le forfait de mon téléphone, et il y a la data, oui. C'est "illimité", débit réduit à 500 Mo.


----------



## Nelty (28 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de rééssayer et maintenant l'iPad affiche "Carte SIM non valable"... après une recherche je me rends compte que cela signifie que mon iPad est simlocké (Orange a priori, puisque mon père est chez Orange et pas moi). 
Je trouve cela aberrant puisqu'on m'a offert cet iPad SANS carte sim, c'est-à-dire qu'ils sont payé le prix de l'appareil nu, sans abonnement.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (29 Janvier 2012)

Nelty a dit:


> Je viens de rééssayer et maintenant l'iPad affiche "Carte SIM non valable"... après une recherche je me rends compte que cela signifie que mon iPad est simlocké (Orange a priori, puisque mon père est chez Orange et pas moi).
> Je trouve cela aberrant puisqu'on m'a offert cet iPad SANS carte sim, c'est-à-dire qu'ils sont payé le prix de l'appareil nu, sans abonnement.





Ta sim est elle suffisamment récente? Le problème est certainement la, tout simplement...


----------



## Nelty (29 Janvier 2012)

Elle date d'août 2011 donc je suppose qu'elle est assez récente, oui.


----------



## Le Mascou (2 Février 2012)

Où l'iPad a t-il été acheté ?

Car le fait qu'on te l'ai offert sans carte SIM ne signifie pas pour autant qu'à la base il n'ai pas été acquit via Orange.

S'il a bien été acheté sur l'Apple Store, tu peux dans ce cas appeler Apple en leur donnant ton numéro de série, ils pourront alors vérifier le desimlockage, dans le cas d'une erreur par exemple.

***
EDIT: C'est bizarre, car il semble que l'iPad 2 ne soit pas sim-locké, même acheté directement via un opérateur 
***


----------



## etidej (3 Février 2012)

Salut à tu reinitialisé les réglage réseau après avoir mis ta puce?

http://cblogpad.wordpress.com/


----------

